# Day 9: Bidoof



## Sinkhead (Dec 9, 2007)

People, I didn't draw this. I found it on Google Images  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[titlerevious days]
Day 1: hrth
Day 2: R4DS
Day 3: WiiKey
Day 4: DS-X
Day 5: BRah!
Day 6: SuperCard DS(ONE)
Day 7: EZ-Flash 3-in-1 Expansion Pack
Day 8: Slot-2 SuperCards


----------



## 4saken (Dec 9, 2007)

DERP DERP DERPDERP DERP DERPDERP DERP DERPDERP DERP DERPv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nice picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## tomqman (Dec 9, 2007)

*bidoof lol*


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 9, 2007)

10 mad points to you sir for the drawing.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 9, 2007)

UGH! *get it awaaay!*
Seriously we need bidoof HUNT or Cabelas Bidoof Edition, see how many ways I can put a bullet in the things.


----------



## Talaria (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't know there is just something about bidoof that makes me love him. Maybe its the fact that he is rollin' in it


----------



## nileyg (Dec 9, 2007)

FUCCCCKKKKKKKK YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!
DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP


----------



## Beware (Dec 9, 2007)

Bidoof>YOU!


----------



## Wuschmaster (Dec 9, 2007)

what does derp mean please explain


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> what does derp mean please explain


bidoof goes DERP DERP DERP DERP

- Sam


----------



## Banger (Dec 9, 2007)

Day 8 url is a tad messed up...


DERP DERP DERP


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(bangbanger @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> Day 8 url is a tad messed up...


I fixed it, thanks

- Sam


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 9, 2007)

YEY BIDOOF!


----------



## greyhound (Dec 9, 2007)

i hate it, i want a whack-a-bidoof minigame


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(greyhound @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> i hate it, i want a whack-a-bidoof minigame



who is watching pokémon anyways


----------



## bfoos (Dec 9, 2007)

Where's the "Huh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " option?


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 9, 2007)

HOLY CRAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



laminaatplaat: More people than you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They don't suck in the series though, they suck in the game.


----------



## Jax (Dec 9, 2007)

DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP


----------



## Noitora (Dec 9, 2007)

Bidoof? naah


----------



## slayerspud (Dec 9, 2007)

http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=speedoofwj8.swf


----------



## rest0re (Dec 9, 2007)

BIDOOOOOOOOOF!!!


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 9, 2007)

Hell yeah!

ALL HAIL BIDOOF, DERP DERP DERP!


----------



## Jax (Dec 9, 2007)

Recycling is fun!


----------



## Jei (Dec 9, 2007)

Wtf with that Bidoof trend?

I mean, that Pokemon is so ugly, yet it turned out to a 'internet meme' only god knows why...


----------



## Shuny (Dec 9, 2007)

Bidoof will dominate the world, soon.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 9, 2007)

bidoof wtf lol...


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 9, 2007)

DERP DERP DERP and beyond


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 9, 2007)

DERP DERP DERP

Me and Jax started this whole thing, but blame him if you have any thoughts of rage or anger.


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Dec 9, 2007)

DERP DERP DERP!!!

THE HM SLAVE POKEMON =D


----------



## Jackreyes (Dec 9, 2007)

Bidoof is awesome

DERP DERP DERP!


----------



## bobrules (Dec 9, 2007)

Bidoof = emo


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 9, 2007)

bidoof = instant win


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 9, 2007)

Mudkips are better. Bibarel is better too.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 9, 2007)

So...am I the only one playing the game with Bidoof in my party just because he's cute?


----------



## TaMs (Dec 9, 2007)

That was the first good valentine thing.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 9, 2007)

Bidoof sucks. Go mudkip, pichu, pikachu, pikakip (IT EXISTS!) and anything else besides bidoof for that matter. Even Bibarel. At least that has SOME attack power and doesn't look like a piece of **** with teeth. Lol.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 9, 2007)

DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP


----------



## kuyamiko (Dec 9, 2007)

i dont walk on the grass because of BIDOOF

sometimes i wish i could just use flamethrower on a big patch of grass to rid it of BIDOOF

1st pokemon in Diamond i caught in the wild.  but i just want one, and now its nonstop BIDOOF


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 9, 2007)

BIDOOF IS PURE AWESOMENESS AND WIN AND DERP


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> BIDOOF IS PURE AWESOMENESS AND WIN AND DERP



Seconded.

I just knew you'd post here


----------



## zif (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> DERP DERP DERP
> 
> Me and Jax started this whole thing, but blame him if you have any thoughts of rage or anger.


I BELIEVE YOU MEAN TO SAY YOU STOLE IT FROM 4CHAN.


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 9, 2007)

During the last few days of me playing Diamond, I trained my Bidoof up to level 31. If I ever go back to that game my eventual gola is to get a level 100 Bidoof without hacks


----------



## xalphax (Dec 9, 2007)

D.E.R.P.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone have a level 100 Bidoof with the move Tackle in its moveset? I've been looking for a Bidoof since I dreamt of being a pokeman mastah. ^^ Legit please


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

predddddddddddddddddddddddd is deeeeeeeeeeerp backwards


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 10, 2007)

I want to ride my bicycle Bidoof.  Derp?


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 10, 2007)

Bidoof FTMFW!

DERP!


----------



## robi (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought pokeymans only could say their own name, so where does "derp" come from?

note: I've only played the Yellow version for any particular length of time so maybe they have "evolved"...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(robi @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> I thought pokeymans only could say their own name, so where does "derp" come from?
> 
> note: I've only played the Yellow version for any particular length of time so maybe they have "evolved"...



Derp comes from the minds of Trey parker and Matt Stone, creators of South Park, Team America, and others.


----------



## Nero (Dec 10, 2007)

*DERP DERP DERP!*

Bidoof far tha won.

~Nero


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 10, 2007)

bidoof = viagra!!


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> bidoof = viagra!!



No, it's bidoof > viagra! Derp!

EDIT: spacing.


----------



## amptor (Dec 12, 2007)

digglet ftw.


----------



## redact (Dec 13, 2007)

i hate the furry little twirp unless it's a shiny


----------



## asd135246 (Sep 6, 2008)

I hate that lil' furry ass, it messes up the game so much.

You start the game, talk to the people and after you get in the tall grass,
at least 100 bidoof will come after you before you get to the next town.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 6, 2008)

DERP DERP DERP


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 6, 2008)

A slightly off-topic note, but do you think I should do an Advent Calendar type thing this year as well? I was planning on asking you lot closer to the time but seeing as this has been bumped I might as well


----------

